# George Hincapie Book: rather dull



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Was hoping for more from George's biography, and not meaning the doping. Just disappointed that for all the years in the peloton the stories were not great. The one interesting piece was how Chris Horner followed him out of the peloton when he was given the honor to lead in Paris during his last TDF, what a jerk.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Bee-an-key said:


> The one interesting piece was how Chris Horner followed him out of the peloton when he was given the honor to lead in Paris during his last TDF, what a jerk.


jerk indeed. maybe Horner is not perfect either.


----------



## runabike (Jun 18, 2013)

George Hincapie is rather dull. Wouldn't expect much more from his book.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

According to Horner, he didn't get the memo. Did Hincapie say something different in the book?


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

looigi said:


> According to Horner, he didn't get the memo. Did Hincapie say something different in the book?


Horner told him he would follow him out. Sky had arranged the honor and Horner knew but wanted to prove something about his doping stance. Maybe there is a reason that Horner was not picked for Olympic teams, worlds, etc. he was an ass. Hincapie was wrong to dope and profit off of the worlds biggest bully, don't get me wrong, but he at least doesn't come off as a total prick.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I've always liked Horner.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Hincapie was dull in life - a terrible interviewee. And why would anyone want to pay him any attention now?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Bee-an-key said:


> Horner told him he would follow him out. Sky had arranged the honor and Horner knew but wanted to prove something about his doping stance. Maybe there is a reason that Horner was not picked for Olympic teams, worlds, etc. he was an ass. Hincapie was wrong to dope and profit off of the worlds biggest bully, don't get me wrong, but he at least doesn't come off as a total prick.


Geroge DID however write a book, continues to hold Grand Fondos and have a clothing line all which directly profit from a career that was built on doping (yes like alot of other careers from the same time). That sort of seems like a prick (but not total) move to me.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Of course I don't know Hincapie, but he always seemed a bit dull and not the sharpest tool in the shed. I have no plans to read his book unless I start having problems with insomnia. He did end up with a hot, French wife though. :thumbsup:


----------



## runabike (Jun 18, 2013)

Bee-an-key said:


> Horner told him he would follow him out. Sky had arranged the honor and Horner knew but wanted to prove something about his doping stance. Maybe there is a reason that Horner was not picked for Olympic teams, worlds, etc. he was an ass. Hincapie was wrong to dope and profit off of the worlds biggest bully, don't get me wrong, but he at least doesn't come off as a total prick.


There have been tales about Horner doping for a decade plus. I'd love to hear what deal he struck to keep his name off the "list". 

I can't believe that dude's not as dirty as they come.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

What I find interesting is the fact that the thread about our new US National Champion was moved to the doping forum because people made accusations about him based on no more than his body size and the fact that he was largely unknown. 

But a thread about a known doper writing an book about his racing/doping history remains in the pro cycling forum even tho it contains doping discussion about a know doper (and possibly another doper).


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

runabike said:


> There have been tales about Horner doping for a decade plus. I'd love to hear what deal he struck to keep his name off the "list".
> 
> I can't believe that dude's not as dirty as they come.


Rider 15. :wink:


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Fat Cyclist » Blog Archive » Review, Part I: The Loyal Lieutenant, by George Hincapie

A Lance groupie shreds George book


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

burgrat said:


> Of course I don't know Hincapie, but he always seemed a bit dull and not the sharpest tool in the shed. I have no plans to read his book unless I start having problems with insomnia. He did end up with a hot, French wife though. :thumbsup:


Seems the concensus is, ' if you have to dope, at least be interesting'. I'm going out on a limb here, but my guess is the HFW didn't marry him for his scintillating wit and repartee. :thumbsup:


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Hincapie is called often called stupid or dull. It seems to be the general consensus. But we see so many athletes and celebrities who say the *dumbest* things. And then there's Hincapie, a guy who just kept his mouth shut and worked hard. He avoided making gaffes. He has a clothing line, a dev team named after him, he married a hot woman. If his IQ is below average he is a highly successful Forest Gump kind of dumb -- appearing intelligent and interesting are not the most important factors when it comes to being successful. 

No I will not be reading his book. I'm just all burned our on hearing about doping and Armstrong. But I enjoyed A Ride With George: Trailer: A Ride With George Hincapie - YouTube


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

He avoided making gaffs. Unless you call getting busted for a career of doping and exposed for sitting back quietly while Armstrong ripped honest people (Walsh, Kimmage, etc...) a gaff.

Sometimes being quiet isn't a good thing, omerta and all that. 

The book has generally gotten poor reviews for not really providing new or noteworthy insights.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Bluenote said:


> The book has generally gotten poor reviews for not really providing new or noteworthy insights.


Just more of that group of cyclists trying to cash in on their doping/cycling careers. Hamilton's book was sort of interesting in that it took the stories that we all knew about and put them in some context with some behind the scenes details. After that its seems like most of the stuff has been other peoples versions of the same story.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> Fat Cyclist » Blog Archive » Review, Part I: The Loyal Lieutenant, by George Hincapie
> 
> A Lance groupie shreds George book


I've been following Fat Cyclist for years and he's far from being a Lance groupie.

Where do you get that idea?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> He avoided making gaffs. Unless you call getting busted for a career of doping and exposed for sitting back quietly while Armstrong ripped honest people (Walsh, Kimmage, etc...) a gaff.


No. Those things are not even close to what I would call gaffes. Gaffe typically refers to unintentional, embarrassing remarks. 

Again, the man is finished as a cyclist. Yet he still has his earnings, his businesses, his development team, et cetera. My remarks were in response to all of the comments saying that Hincapie is stupid, dumb, or dull. Maybe all that is true but it appears as though being stupid, dumb, and dull have little bearing on success in his life.



Bluenote said:


> Sometimes being quiet isn't a good thing, omerta and all that.


In spite of _omerta and all that_, being quiet was a very good thing for George Hincapie.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Local Hero said:


> No. Those things are not even close to what I would call gaffes. Gaffe typically refers to unintentional, embarrassing remarks.
> 
> Again, the man is finished as a cyclist. Yet he still has his earnings, his businesses, his development team, et cetera. My remarks were in response to all of the comments saying that Hincapie is stupid, dumb, or dull. Maybe all that is true but it appears as though being stupid, dumb, and dull have little bearing on success in his life.
> 
> In spite of _omerta and all that_, being quiet was a very good thing for George Hincapie.


Guys who are at peace and rolling in dough write "tell all" autobiographies?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> Guys who are at peace and rolling in dough write "tell all" autobiographies?


I don't know. I can't really speculate too much on any individual's motivation to write an autobiography. I assume it ranges from person to person. It's a pretty big leap to assume the inner workings and motivations of another person; it's a walk on the slippery rocks. There are a lot of weird things in this world. I know I've seen a lot of things I can't explain. Weird things. For example, I have no idea why you put "tell all" in quotation marks.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Local Hero said:


> I don't know. I can't really speculate too much on any individual's motivation to write an autobiography. I assume it ranges from person to person. It's a pretty big leap to assume the inner workings and motivations of another person; it's a walk on the slippery rocks. There are a lot of weird things in this world. I know I've seen a lot of things I can't explain. Weird things. For example, I have no idea why you put "tell all" in quotation marks.


Well, its been widely panned by critics for not actually telling all, so in context, the air quotes make sense. Of course, that would take knowing the context a little before posting about said book. 

General consensus on this thread is people won't be buying it. Wonder if that will reflect sales.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm just wondering how, with all the Lance stuff we've been through the last couple of years, he could have thought anyone would be interested in reading a book about what the title and subtitle imply will be the content?

Unless he's goinna come clean and spill all the secrets, I can't see how anyone would want to read tales of how the faithful lieutenant shepherded the most notorious doper in the peloton around the race circuit.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

rufus said:


> I'm just wondering how, with all the Lance stuff we've been through the last couple of years, he could have thought anyone would be interested in reading a book about what the title and subtitle imply will be the content?
> 
> Unless he's goinna come clean and spill all the secrets, I can't see how anyone would want to read tales of how the faithful lieutenant shepherded the most notorious doper in the peloton around the race circuit.


There has to be some Lance fans still around that will purchase it. I bet there are also many Master's-aged guys that don't think enhancing performance is such a big deal because they do so themselves. They have lots of disposable income and will probably be the ones going to Hincapie's resort (Hotel Domestique?) too.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

burgrat said:


> There has to be some Lance fans still around that will purchase it. I bet there are also many Master's-aged guys that don't think enhancing performance is such a big deal because they do so themselves. They have lots of disposable income and will probably be the ones going to Hincapie's resort (Hotel Domestique?) too.


That will account for the first dozen or so copies.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

fireform said:


> that will account for the first dozen or so copies.


LOL! True.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

My $0.02 (two cents ) on the GH book.

Halfway thru it. Maybe 2/3'rds. If I read one more "Mom, Lance, Frankie, neighborhood butcher" quote about poor little George, I'm gonna choke.

Middle part of the book is interesting as he quits explaining about trying/attempting/being curious about injecting EPO, and just mentions that it was an integral part of their 'program' at that time. 
Way too many references about 'all the other teams that do it too', to be believed.

Lot's of new information about Frankie A. He might have some 'splainin' to do to Betsy. "I used it once, and thought never again"... right

I'm not finished with the book yet, but it's getting better after being almost half way thru. The first 1/3 was simply painful. 'Georgie used to eat ramen noodles, and then cry in his sleep' /s/ Mother.

'I used to know George, and he was a good guy, and a good bike rider' 'very dedicated', 'Dad liked him a lot' 'he had a family' 'he rode bikes' etc. ad nauseaum

After that, the book opens up a bit to explain the casual injections of EPO and the struggle to ride the required circuit races. 
Haven't really at this point figured out where George is coming from. 

He's either 'less than intelligent' (which I doubt) or he's really not saying a lot in this book.

I just finished David Millar's book, and found it to be the most realistic, and honest synopsis of this level of cycling I've read. That and Tyler's as well 2 years ago.

This book seems a bit obligatory at best.

My thoughts anyway, and I'm way too well versed on the subject.

Cheers!
Mike in Santa Cruz


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

cannot stand the guy. total cheat, liar, etc. I wouldn't give him a nickel.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

I scanned most of it. Really, it's a ridiculous book. Weeks before the book was released, he slammed Frankie because George doesn't think people who confessed early are any better. Yet George appeals for that same treatment in his book.

Other than that. It is boring. You get past the childhood portion and then it segues to stories about getting dropped by fat guys in Europe and he then does what everyone else has done and rationalizes it, says that he just didn't want to let his Dad down anymore after getting dropped in the Junior Nationals.

Honestly, he would have been better served in addressing the doping in one chapter. There are few interesting racing stories. The most interesting part was the discussion of the day Astana and Garmin chased Big George down. That's where the blurbs from Vaughers, Stapleton, VdV, Zabriskie and Lance actually seem to matter.

The section that discusses the jump from Highroad to BMC is interesting too, but you could read all this in 20 minutes at the book store.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

T_*here are few interesting racing stories. The most interesting part was the discussion of the day Astana and Garmin chased Big George down. That's where the blurbs from Vaughers, Stapleton, VdV, Zabriskie and Lance actually seem to matter.
*_
Awww man, I read that part day before yesterday... I actually thought 'maybe the book is getting better', guess not. Should have figured, it was back to the "for the TEAM" "I love my Dad" 'because Lance said to' after that... /sigh :thumbsup:


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> Well, its been widely panned by critics for not actually telling all, so in context, the air quotes make sense. Of course, that would take knowing the context a little before posting about said book.


Was the book marketed as a tell all? 

Please answer without passive-aggressive air quotes or passive-aggressive comments about context.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Local Hero said:


> Was the book marketed as a tell all?
> 
> Please answer without passive-aggressive air quotes or passive-aggressive comments about context.


Going further down this rabbit hole isn't gonna change people's opinion of Hincape's book. The reviews aren't good, many are fed up with hearing about Armstrong, many are tired of hearing dopers make excuses, etc... It is what it is.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Bluenote said:


> Going further down this rabbit hole isn't gonna change people's opinion of Hincape's book. The reviews aren't good, many are fed up with hearing about Armstrong, many are tired of hearing dopers make excuses, etc... It is what it is.


Exactly. His book has been weighed, measured and found wanting. By any standards, be it a tell all or what have you, the the book is a total snooze. 

What's funny is that these guys all have the same reasons for doping and yet every single one of them thinks that they are somehow unique in the ways they rationalize.

But this book isn't even well _written_, and the little blurbs from all his buddies and collegues just completely waters down the narrative.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

DZfan14 said:


> Exactly. His book has been weighed, measured and found wanting. By any standards, be it a tell all or what have you, the the book is a total snooze.
> 
> What's funny is that these guys all have the same reasons for doping and yet every single one of them thinks that they are somehow unique in the ways they rationalize.
> 
> But this book isn't even well _written_, and the little blurbs from all his buddies and collegues just completely waters down the narrative.


That seems to be consensus from the reviews. 

Some are saying that Armstrong's / USPS' doping has been chronicled multiple times already. Why read Hincape's book if you've already read Hamilton's, or "Cycle of Lies," etc...

Others criticize it for being poorly written. Confusing prose, way too many quotes, not enough interesting insights. 

And, of course, its been slammed for offering the shopworn talking points on doping 'everyone was doing it,' 'my program was conservative,' etc...

Just seems like a book to pass on.

Fat Cyclist » Blog Archive » Review, Part II: The Loyal Lieutenant, by George Hincapie

Commentary: Hincapie's 'Loyal Lieutenant' rationalizes doping choices - VeloNews.com

Floyd Landis says Lance Armstrong pal George Hincapie?s book stuck on spin cycle - NY Daily News


----------

